# Maganszfera politikusokkal



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Magan eletukbe pillantast ad a Maganszfera az Atv musora. A politikusok is csak emberek.

Gyurcsany Ferenc
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160928-maganszfera-2016-09-28-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160928-maganszfera-2016-09-28-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Vona Gabor
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160922-maganszfera-2016-0921-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20160922-maganszfera-2016-09-21-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Botka Laszlo
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161201-maganszfera-2016-11-30-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161201-maganszfera-2016-11-30-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Kesz Zoltan


http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161123-maganszfera-2016-11-23-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161123-maganszfera-2016-11-23-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Gemesi Gyorgy
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161117-maganszfera-2016-11-16-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161117-maganszfera-2016-11-16-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Hadhazy Akos

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161110-maganszfera-2016-11-09-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161110-maganszfera-2016-11-09-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Duro Dora

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161103-maganszfera-2016-11-02-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161103-maganszfera-2016-11-02-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Medgyessy Peter

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161229-maganszfera-2016-12-28-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161229-maganszfera-2016-12-28-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Ujhelyi Istvan

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161215-maganszfera-2016-12-14-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161215-maganszfera-2016-12-14-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Szabo Timea

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161208-maganszfera-2016-12-07-1-resz

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161208-maganszfera-2016-12-07-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Gogos Zoltan

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161027-maganszfera-2016-10-26-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161027-maganszfera-2016-10-26-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Karacsony Gergely

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161020-maganszfera-2016-10-19-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161020-maganszfera-2016-10-19-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Szel Bernadett

http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161013-maganszfera-2016-10-12-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161013-maganszfera-2016-10-12-2-resz


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 15)

Juhasz Peter


http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161005-maganszfera-2016-10-05-1-resz
http://www.atv.hu/videok/video-20161005-maganszfera-2016-10-05-2-resz


----------



## Harvmate (2020 November 7)

Persze a politikusok emberek, és éppen ezért van magánszférájuk. Ha valamit megmutatnak belőle, azt általában csak PR célból teszik.


----------

